# Qué opinan de los medios Eminence Dong Guan?



## adrianferrer (Feb 12, 2012)

Tengo la oportunidad de conseguir unos medios supuestamente Eminence "linea Dong Guan" (concretamente el modelo EPA-S2510 de 10") creo que son de una fábrica que montó Eminence en... Dong Guan  supongo que en busca de aminorar costo por mano de obra, el caso es que no se sean originales pues no he conseguido información convincente al respecto.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 16, 2012)

Efectivamente, son de esa fábrica.
Acá está el catálogo: http://eminence.com/downloads/DGCatalog.pdf

Nunca me topé con uno de esos, pero viniendo de Eminence les doy mi voto de confianza.

Saludos


----------

